# What was your first Amiibo?



## Matt0106 (Jul 16, 2015)

I just my first Amiibo, Link, yesterday, and man it has been a blast! I've been looking for it for a while and I finally found it, just when I was thinking of getting it off of Amazon. I love training with it on Smash Bros. for Wii U, and I'm also happy that I got the Spinner on Hyrule Warriors and a outfit for my Mii on Mario Kart 8! But which Amiibo was your first? And how did you feel when you saw it in stores/got it (My heart almost stopped when I saw mine)?


----------



## Ste (Jul 16, 2015)

My first was Yoshi. I had no intention of getting it, I saw it in Toys'r'us and thought I'd give it a go with Smash, as it looks really cool! I unlocked the Yoshi outfit for my Mii on MK8, which is neat. I got 1 rupee from scanning it with Hyrule Warriors though...err...great.


----------



## Applelicious (Jul 16, 2015)

My first amiibo was Samus  Went to a Gamestop one day and saw her on the shelf I was deciding on rather to buy her or not , but then I decided to get her. And ever since then I started collecting amiibo's lol I still need quite a few more to finish my collection


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 16, 2015)

My first amiibo would have been Mario. Ironically amiibo No.1


----------



## Klave (Jul 16, 2015)

My first was Pit, which I preordered and got on its release day back in December.  I knew I was going to get a few or the ones I wanted but it was the rarity of some that made me not wait for any price drops or sales.


----------



## Holla (Jul 16, 2015)

My first Amiibo was Yoshi and Pikachu as I asked for them last Christmas. I had decided I wanted to get Yoshi, Pikachu and Rosalina (who wasn't out yet at the time). I have since gotten way more than those 3 I have more like 15 now


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 16, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> My first amiibo would have been Mario. Ironically amiibo No.1



You guys are lucky that you get the numbering system. NA doesn't get it =P

My first amiibo was Villager, which I got on launch of the game. It was the last one at my local Target, and I'm extremely proud I snagged it before it became rare. I then got Yoshi and Link; Rosalina and Jigglypuff are being delivered to my house in two days.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 16, 2015)

My first was Pikachu.  It was sort of a impulse buy.  My second was the second was the villager amiibo.  I just wanted it because I like animal crossing.  My third one was Charizard, which was also kind of an impulse buy.


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2015)

Mine was pikachu p sure


----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 16, 2015)

Kirbs! I'm up to 21 amiibos now I think... he started it all.


----------



## matt (Jul 16, 2015)

My first was the inkling boy
Followed by my Marth


----------



## Flop (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't know.  I think I got Link, Mario, Samus, Peach, and Donkey Kong at the same time.  I guess Samus since I picked it up before the others.


----------



## Tao (Jul 16, 2015)

I got Yoshi and Kirby on release day along with Smash Wii U.

I was disappointed at their functionality but the figures are nice, hence why I still get them.


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 16, 2015)

_My first one was Peach. ^^
I'm waiting for Rosalina, at the moment. I can't wait to her get her! ouo_


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 16, 2015)

I love hearing what you guys have to say about your first amiibo!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 16, 2015)

Here is a question guys. What was your first *rare* amiibo? My first rare amiibo was Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Applelicious (Jul 16, 2015)

My first rare amiibo is Ness when Ness came out I quickly rush to GameStop and waited in line for hours cause the system crash x.x.. But in the end I was lucky enough to snag him c.c..


----------



## Holla (Jul 16, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Here is a question guys. What was your first *rare* amiibo? My first rare amiibo was Wii Fit Trainer.



Rosalina. I hunted for her like crazy (she was and is my fave Amiibo) but her release in Canada was confusing and all over the place. Every Walmart seemed to get Wave 3 on different days and the only way to know if a store had gotten any was to physically go and look. It just so happened I went to a Walmart that had just gotten wave 3 stocked one day, as nothing was picked over yet, and hiding on the bottom shelf were 2 Rosalina's! I only saw them as I began to walk out of the store having given up lol. I was stunned to see them, but extremely happy at the same time. ^.^

I was also nice and left the second one for hopefully another excited Rosalina fan.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 16, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Here is a question guys. What was your first *rare* amiibo? My first rare amiibo was Wii Fit Trainer.



First rare was Rosalina and I found her on Craigslist. I made the dude some custom vinyl decals for his car in exchange.


----------



## Ramza (Jul 16, 2015)

Doney Kong. I started picking him up in Smash 4 and went to Target the following week and say him for like $7.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> Here is a question guys. What was your first *rare* amiibo? My first rare amiibo was Wii Fit Trainer.



Ness during the GameStop fiasco. I stood in line for 2 hours, it wasn't worth it because Ness got two restocks last week on Gamestop's website.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 16, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Here is a question guys. What was your first *rare* amiibo? My first rare amiibo was Wii Fit Trainer.



Villager =P He will always be my first amiibo that is also rare. Although he has been showing up recently according to the amiibo subreddit


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 16, 2015)

Villager. As I planned to get as my first. It was a wild ride until I got him a month ago. Now i'm ready to get some more!


----------



## piichinu (Jul 16, 2015)

link/dk, i got them at about the same time


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 16, 2015)

Silver Mario


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 16, 2015)

My first (Got two the same day) were Samus and Ike. Ike came in from an ebay auction and Samus happened to be in gamestop.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2015)

Villager. Amusingly, the first time I bought him it wasn't for myself! It was actually a Christmas present for Justin. But I liked him so much that when he was briefly restocked on Amazon UK (I imported the first one from Japan) I bought myself one immediately.

I actually already had Zelda on preorder when I bought Villager. He arrived the day before she did.


----------



## Klave (Jul 16, 2015)

My first rare amiibo was also my first amiibo by accident lol - Pit turned out to be rare. My next rare amiibo though would have been Marth/Villager (I bought them on the same day) and I knew they were rare so I didn't hesitate too much in buying them (although I'm thinking that I should have, I don't really need Marth at all).


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 16, 2015)

Fox, who is pretty rare for some reason.


----------



## Cress (Jul 16, 2015)

Marth. I heard he would get little stock compared to other amiibos, so I made sure to get him first.
Never knew little stock would mean no stock for months...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 16, 2015)

Kirby & Yoshi.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 16, 2015)

My first amiibo is either Samus, Donkey Kong, Luigi or Zelda. I've ordered them all at EBGames online and got them all at the same time.

My first rare amiibo is Fox, which is due to arrive at my home either tomorrow or next Monday. At reddit, he's considered as Unicorn in USA, yet I heard that there was a few restocks earlier, at least in Wal-Mart Canada. Not sure on how rare he actually is in Canada, but I can't deny he's generally tougher to find than pretty much every other amiibo I currently minus the Squid one.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 16, 2015)

I didn't know Fox was rare. I see him all the time.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 16, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I didn't know Fox was rare. I see him all the time.



In Europe, he's apparently much more common than in USA/Canada. Nintendo was surprised to see amiibo selling out faster in America than anywhere else.


----------



## Justin (Jul 16, 2015)

Wii Fit Trainer....sent as a joke from my pal Horus. If only he knew how rare it would become...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 16, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In Europe, he's apparently much more common than in USA/Canada. Nintendo was surprised to see amiibo selling out faster in America than anywhere else.


Oh. That explains it.


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 16, 2015)

Peach and Kirby, the least rarest ones lmao


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2015)

My first amiibo was Yoshi. I didn't plan on buying any amiibo when they first started selling them, but I saw Yoshi had a price drop and he's always been one of my top favorite Nintendo characters so I just went for it. Then I told myself I wouldn't get any others besides Ness and I somehow ended up with a Diddy Kong and Toon Link is on his way to my house. 

My first "rare" was Ness. I was so determined just to get Ness I was prepared with my computer ready to order one when he was supposed to be sold online. Then the whole GameStop crash happened and I rushed to my nearest GameStop and waited in line as the servers barely registered my order for Ness.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 16, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. That explains it.



im in america and i see him all the time
i saw him in new york & a bunch of stores in ohio


----------



## eggs (Jul 16, 2015)

my first amiibo was peach. she was a christmas gift and i've loved her ever since.
if only i could land a rosalina & luma amiibo to be her playmate...


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 16, 2015)

I believe my first one was Kirby. I got a grand total of 4 so far.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 16, 2015)

My first is technically Shulk since I ordered him online before I bought Samus at my local Walmart.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 16, 2015)

My technical first was Samus as I just got done with the Nintendo Experience event at my mall and my mom practically forced me to get Hyrule Warriors at Target as she thought it would be a very strategic game and I would enjoy it. I however would not be able to use Samus until Christmas as she bought it and whenever it's holiday season, anything she buys in that time frame instantly becomes a Christmas gift. (*sigh*)

My official first was Luigi as I bought it around the first week of Wave 2 and I liked how he looked. He was just so well detailed that I forked over my cash and was very excited to have my favorite of the Mario Bros. in amiibo form. As I bought it this time unlike Samus, I was able to use Luigi instantly. I think this might be why he is the most successful of my amiibo in Smash Bros.


----------



## Iris Mist (Jul 17, 2015)

My first, and only, amiibo is Toon Link. It was a bit hard to find at that time, and when I saw him at EB Games, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 17, 2015)

I got Link and Samus at the same time during Christmas.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 18, 2015)

Now for the next question guys, what was the most amiibo that you ever bought in one go?

The largest purchase for me would have to be the initial wave. There were eleven amiibo that day.

Mario
Peach
Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Fox
Samus
Wii Fit Trainer
Villager
Pikachu
Kirby
Marth


----------



## Heyden (Jul 18, 2015)

Rosalina

largest purchase in one go was Pit, Dark Pit, Palutena and ZS Samus, all from EB Games for $15 each because I price matched Kmart lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 18, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Now for the next question guys, what was the most amiibo that you ever bought in one go?



Just yesterday, in fact, I ordered 3 amiibo from GameStop. I just couldn't help myself. I ordered Pac-Man, Charizard, and Peach. 
Before that, I had only bought one at a time since I never planned on having this many xP


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 18, 2015)

My first, and only (so far) is Pikachu. I got him for Christmas. Now I need to wait for the NFC reader for my 3DS until I can use it ^_^


----------



## LaserArrow (Jul 18, 2015)

My first was Toon Link. I actually just got him recently, and he's still my only Amiibo. Not sure which amiibo I'd get next. I really like the upcoming Reese and Cyrus amiibos.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 18, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My first, and only (so far) is Pikachu. I got him for Christmas. Now I need to wait for the NFC reader for my 3DS until I can use it ^_^



I really want the NFC Reader as well so then I can use Amiibos on my Wii U and 3DS!


----------



## JCnator (Jul 18, 2015)

Matt0106 said:


> I really want the NFC Reader as well so then I can use Amiibos on my Wii U and 3DS!



Wii U GamePad already comes with NFC Reader built in the controller. Tap your amiibo on the square outline below the Control Pad on compatible games and voil?. Rejoice!


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 18, 2015)

Mine was Donkey Kong, thought he looked prettty cool and he worked on my Mario kart and Smash Bros games.


----------



## roroselle (Jul 18, 2015)

mine was Zelda, very very common and unwanted LOL
but I still love her despite it all XD


----------



## bloomwaker (Jul 18, 2015)

Zelda, the one with the silvery skirt as opposed to the flatter, white skirt. 

Second was Robin, imported.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2015)

Mine was Fox


----------



## Fenen (Jul 19, 2015)

Mine was Peach! c:
I only wanted to buy a few of them, and well, Idek what happened??
Send help c':


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 19, 2015)

Mario, Luigi, Peach, Donkey, Diddy, Link, Zelda, Kirby, Pikachu, Samus

these ones, all Smash line


----------



## Boccages (Jul 19, 2015)

My first two amiibo were The Villager and the Wii Fit Trainer. I went out the day after they came out, found these two on the shelves and was satisfied. I nearly bought Marth too because it was alone. Man, I should have bought him, now he cannot be found for the life of me.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 21, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Wii U GamePad already comes with NFC Reader built in the controller. Tap your amiibo on the square outline below the Control Pad on compatible games and voil?. Rejoice!



Lol I mean I just want to use it on my 3DS as WELL! I already use Link on my Wii U, so don't worry.


----------



## FireWire (Jul 21, 2015)

Samus


----------

